# [Off the wall] Measuring the benefits of the Gentoo approach

## sebo

J'ai lu cet article hier sur des tests de performances de Gentoo par rapport à d'autres distributions.

Les résultats étant plus ou moins mauvais pour la Gentoo...

 Article ici

Est-ce que quelqu'un a un commentaire à fiare dessus? Une explication à apporter????

Cela me "chagrine" un peu car je passe des heures à compiler/emerger...

Je n'ai donc pas encore pu reellement tester Gentoo dans une utilisation quotidienne. Alors, si les perfs ne sont pas bonnes.......

Ce post est peut-être hors sujet pour ce forum mais je voudrais bien comprendre...ces résultats.

Merci.

----------

## Sleeper

 *Quote:*   

> Suggestions for the disparity between the expected and actual results have included different Gentoo compile options, in particular -O2 rather than -O3 flags, however many people recommend -O3 for this kind of Celeron, so further experimentation may be in order.

 

Ensuite il faut voir si prelink ou non ( pour gnumeric par exemple) .. etc...

----------

## Arcord

"The Gentoo setup by Bill Kenworthy was compiled using the "stock" kernel source and the "-march=pentium3 -pipe -O3" compile flags"

je ne sais pas si cela fait une grosse différence ou pas en terme de perfs, mais le Celeron 2 GHz utilisé est basé sur le P4, pas sur le P3.

En tout cas, à mon humble avis optimiser un système pour une architecture alors que l'on utilise une autre architecture, ce n'est pas forcément une bonne idée.

----------

## yoyo

Un petit extrait du "make.conf" :

 *Quote:*   

> # CPU types supported in gcc-3.2 and higher: athlon-xp, athlon-mp,
> 
> # athlon-tbird, athlon, k6, k6-2, k6-3, i386, i486, i586 (Pentium), i686
> 
> # (PentiumPro), pentium, pentium-mmx, pentiumpro, pentium2 (Celeron), pentium3.
> ...

 

Par contre, j'aurai bien voulu voir leur USE, notamment les valeurs de "sse" et "sse2".

Leur CFLAGS aurait également pu être mieux adapté avec quelque chose du style "-march=pentium3 -mfpmath=sse -msse -mmmx -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" ... (je ne sais pas si leur celeron supporte les instructions sse2)

----------

## sebo

En gros, le test est pas clair...Avez-vous lu quelque chose d'équivalent mieux réalisé ailleurs?

----------

## castor_fou

personnellement, je n'utilise pas du tout la gentoo pour avoir un systeme 0.05% plus performant qu'une autre distribution.

Je trouve que c'est une très bonne distribution pour mettre les mains dedans, comprendre et apprendre comment ça marche, la gestion de packages est excellente (réseau, dépendance) et ces derniers sont très up 2 date.

voila pour moi gentoo c'est beau !

(j'avais essaye LFS avant mais bon c'etait un peu fastidieux)

donc tant qu'on a pas des différences de +ou- 30 % par rapport à d'autres distribution sur les applis que l'on utilise souvent, pas de quoi s'inquiéter, il faut juste se faire plaisir.

pour reprendre un argument de la sécurité routière, à 150 km/h, sur 1 trajet d'1 heure, on ne gagne que 6 minutes par rapport à 130 km/h...

----------

## xr31Daisy

Accord :

certes les flags d'optims utilisés ne sont pas parfaits, mais la debian est optimisée pour un _i386_. Et pourtant, elle va plus vite. Quant à la Mandrake, elle est purement i586. Donc ce n'est pas une histoire de CFLAGS. D'ailleurs, au vu de cet article, est-ce que ça vaut vraiment la peine de s'arracher les cheveux à mettre des CFLAGS super-évolués ?

Ensuite, pour Sleeper :

Le prelink, est-ce que ça n'intervient pas seulement au chargement des applis et des libs en mémoire ? ( cf Gentoo Linux Prelink Guide : "Prelinking can drastically speed up the start up times for a number of large applications." ) Auquel cas ça n'explique pas la grosse différence dans le chargement du fichier sous gnumeric.

Les quelques résultats de l'article semblent quand même indiquer que Gentoo pourrait être de 10 à 30 % plus lent, ce qui pour une distribution censée être plus optimisée, est inquiétant.

Maintenant, l'article me semble un peu incomplet sur les conditions du test, et les différences entre les installs ( ex l'allusion à hdparm au début de l'article, etc ... ). D'un autre côté, c'est le genre de config que va obtenir quelqu'un qui installe une gentoo sans se poser trop de questions. Pourquoi devrait-il par défaut avoir une install plus lente qu'avec une distrib optimisé pour un i386 ?

Bon, à part ça, est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà fait ou vu des benchs sur l'effet réel des différents CFLAGS ? ( ie % de temps gagné en activant/désactivant certains CFLAGS ).

Ou même du prelinking ?

----------

## Arcord

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Un petit extrait du "make.conf" :
> 
>  *Quote:*   # CPU types supported in gcc-3.2 and higher: athlon-xp, athlon-mp,
> 
> # athlon-tbird, athlon, k6, k6-2, k6-3, i386, i486, i586 (Pentium), i686
> ...

 

Oki, j'ignorais cela.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Arcord

 *xr31Daisy wrote:*   

> Accord :
> 
> certes les flags d'optims utilisés ne sont pas parfaits, mais la debian est optimisée pour un _i386_. Et pourtant, elle va plus vite. Quant à la Mandrake, elle est purement i586. Donc ce n'est pas une histoire de CFLAGS. D'ailleurs, au vu de cet article, est-ce que ça vaut vraiment la peine de s'arracher les cheveux à mettre des CFLAGS super-évolués ?
> 
> 

 

Oui, je ne critiquais pas le manque d'optimisation. Je pensais juste que le fait de mettre pentium3 en lieu et place de pentium4 pouvait provoquer des "problèmes" étant donné que l'architecture est très différente (pentiumpro contre netburst).

Mais Yoyo a donné l'explication qui montre que je me trompais sur les causes que cela pouvait avoir.

----------

## Sleeper

 *xr31Daisy wrote:*   

> Accord :
> 
> Ensuite, pour Sleeper :
> 
> Le prelink, est-ce que ça n'intervient pas seulement au chargement des applis et des libs en mémoire ? ( cf Gentoo Linux Prelink Guide : "Prelinking can drastically speed up the start up times for a number of large applications." ) Auquel cas ça n'explique pas la grosse différence dans le chargement du fichier sous gnumeric.
> ...

 

Si.

Je pensais que pour le chargement ils incluaient aussi le lancement de gnumeric ...

----------

## xr31Daisy

Après avoir dit quelques conneries ci-dessus, je suis tombé sur ce thread dans les forums, où le gars présente ses benchmarks sur les CFLAGS pour un athlon-xp. il a fait la même chose pour un P4 Xeon et un Duron.

D'après ces résultats, on peut gratter 30% avec les CFLAGS. Et après, il suffit de rajouter le prelinking par dessus.

Contrairement à ce que je disais plus haut, c'est peut-être bien une histoire de CFLAGS. Et j'aimerais beaucoup connaître les flags utilisés pour la Debian et pour la Mandrake.

Et moi qui croyait que les CFLAGS ne permettait pas de gratter tant que ça ... je suis mûr pour recompiler toute ma machine.

----------

## dioxmat

Ca peut etre beaucoup de choses:

- prelink

- cflags

- kernel

- disque dur (optims d'hdparm plus ou moins agressives)

- ram (si ils ont swappe ou non durant le test, ce qui fausserait tout)

D'autre part, les optims ne sont que une petite partie de gentoo.

Donc ce que jen pense, c'est que ce genre de benchs ne vaut rien...

----------

## sebo

Merci à tout le monde pour vos contributions. Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec castor_fou; j'utilise Gentoo pour plusieurs raisons plus pour apprendre et installer ce dont j'ai reellement besoin et pas forcement pour une question de performances...

Maintenant, si les développeurs mettent en avant les perfs de Gentoo,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo Linux in a paragraph 
> 
> We produce Gentoo Linux, a special flavor of Linux that can be automatically optimized and customized for just about any application or need. Extreme performance, configurability and a top-notch user and developer community are all hallmarks of the Gentoo experience. 
> ...

 

Il serait bon pour ceux qui installent d'avoir un guide sur l'optimisation de leur machine... C'est certainement un gros travail en perspective mais pour Gentoo cela ne serait que benefique.

----------

## yuk159

 *sebo wrote:*   

> C'est certainement un gros travail en perspective mais pour Gentoo cela ne serait que benefique.

 

Pour ses utilisateurs surtout  :Wink: 

----------

## cylgalad

Personnellement je suis passé d'une Mandrake à Gentoo et j'ai senti une grande amélioration des performances. Je suis persuadé que Gentoo commence à faire de l'ombre à RH et Mdk (qu'ils fassent faillite, bon débaras !).

----------

## yoyo

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Je suis persuadé que Gentoo commence à faire de l'ombre à RH et Mdk (qu'ils fassent faillite, bon débaras !).

 

Que t'ont fait RH et Mdk ???

Pourquoi tant de haine ????

Je viens également d'une Mandrake (et je ne pense pas être le seul...). C'est curieux non ???

A croire que ce genre de distribs (qui reste gratuite et qui participe à des projets GPL) permet de faire découvrir Linux à des pôv' gens qui n'ont jamais utilisé rien d'autre que l'omniprésent Windows.

Ceux qui accrochent et veulent aller plus loin passent à autre chose. Les autres se contentent d'un OS simple à installer et à utiliser.

Car ne pense pas que tous les utilisateurs de PC soient intéressés par le "comment ça marche ?"; ce qu'ils veulent c'est que ça marche (sans écran bleu, sans prise de tête avec des insmod, des fstabs, des mount ...), c'est tout. 

Alors ne crachons pas dans la soupe car sans ce genre de distrib, le monde de Linux serait bien petit ...

----------

## yuk159

Daccord avec yoyo

----------

## sebo

cylgalad part en sucette...

Je ne crois pas que la disparition de Mandrake, ou RH soit un plus pour Linux...

Ils apportent certainement énormément de chose à la communauté Linux...

Pour répondre à yuk159, c'est biensur pour les utilisateurs... Il faut à un moment donné sortir les mains du camboui et l'utiliser...c'est le but aussi non?

----------

## tecknojunky

Il est sans doute vrai que Gentoo peut soutirer quelques pourcentage de performance supplémentaire d'une machine.  Après tous, les Mdk et Rh sont compiler pour (je crois) rouler au minimum sur un P1.

J'utilise Gentoo depuis Oct 2002 et, aussi, c'est vrai que c'est bien pour apprendre.  Mais, avec le temps, j'en suis venu à me demander si les efforts consacrer à configurer une machine Gentoo en vallent la peine.

Gentoo, c'est une bonne idée (les ports de BSD) améliorée (les dépendances) qui a été très mal implantées (off topic).  En bout de ligne, si tu configures un serveur qui devra manger des calculation 24/24, 7/7, Gentoo en vaut vraiment la peine.  Pour une utilisation en tant que  poste de travail usager, quand je démarre mon PC avec un CD Knoppix et que tout est détectés, tout fonctionne et (comme vous dites les français)  que tout est kedale, il m'arrive souvent de me demander pourquoi je perd mon temps à compiler, déboguer, recompiler, ..... des fois, je veux juste que ça marche!

Alors gagner 30% de performance pour que quand je tape "e" dans OpenOffice, ça apparaîsse en 4 nanosecondes plutôt que 6...  Bon, c'est idiot, mais disons que KDE démarre en 40 secondes plutôt que 60....  Enfin, voyez?  L'ordinateur n'ira jamais plus vite que la plus lente de ses composantes, et quand cette composante est un humain, les performance des CFLAGS ne comptent plus pour grand chose dans la balance.

Mes 2 sous.

----------

## Dorgendubal

Alors moi aussi je me convertit recemment à Gentoo depuis une Mandrake. J'ai bien senti la différence, notemment au demarrage de KDE et de OpenOffice. (Pour KDE, je pense que c'était du à une différence de version).

Ce qui me plait réellement sous Gentoo, plus que la performance, c'est la facilité de mise à jour, d'installation des packages, ... Parce que avec ma Mandrake 9.0, après quelques mois le système d'update ne marchait plus, je perdait chaque fois 10 minutes à chercher un package approprié, ...

Et surtout, Gentoo à le mérite de posseder les meilleurs forums d'utilisateurs.

Question performance, j'ai remarqué des differences pour certains jeux qui fonctionnaient bien plus rapidement sous Mandrake (notemment Neverwinter Nights). Par contre, d'autres tournent très bien (Enemy Territory, Quake,...).

----------

## deluxe

Oui mais dans certains cas le fait de faire "sa" distribution est necessaire.

Dans le mien par exemble. J'utilise un portable(dell trés bien sous linux) et n'ayant pas besoin de windows(je ne fais pas de jeu) et ayant trouvé l'équivalent des logiciels sous linux je suis passé en 100% sur ce systéme.

Ca me permet de ne pas rebooter et d'avoir une bécane trés homogéne.

Pourquoi Gentoo plutot qu'une autre distribution ? Et bien cela va sans dire que sur un portable une distribution "lente" (démarrage, logiciels..) n'est pas du tout agréable sur ce type de machines. Ce que l'on cherche plus qu'autre chose c'est une certaine "symbiose" du matériel et du logiciel.

----------

## yaubi

 *tecknojunky wrote:*   

> J'utilise Gentoo depuis Oct 2002 et, aussi, c'est vrai que c'est bien pour apprendre.  Mais, avec le temps, j'en suis venu à me demander si les efforts consacrer à configurer une machine Gentoo en vallent la peine. [...] il m'arrive souvent de me demander pourquoi je perd mon temps à compiler, déboguer, recompiler, ..... des fois, je veux juste que ça marche!

 

Pour ma part, j'utilise Gentoo depuis de nombreux mois (depuis la version 0.9 en fait). Je dois dire qu'elle s'est vraiment bonifiée avec le temps. Portage était plutôt aléatoire au début. 

Bref, je me suis aussi souvent demandé si le temps que je passais à soigner mon portable valait le coup. Il m'arrivait de vouloir faire quelque chose et puis de me dire, "ah oui, mais mince, j'ai pas encore compilé/configuré/réparé ça ou ça". Quand ce n'est que pour moi, ça va, mais quand c'est pour rendre service à quelqu'un ça la fout mal : "quoi ? t'as pas de Windows ? c'est nul, ça marche pas ton truc !" hmm...  :Confused: 

Mais finalement, si on y réfléchit bien, les problèmes ne surviennent pas tous seuls. Ils sont la résultante d'une nouvelle installation, d'une mise à jour, bref d'une modification du système. On peut alors se demander : à quoi bon avoir un système à jour si on a plus de temps pour l'utiliser ou pire si on ne peut carrément plus l'utiliser du fait de nouveaux problèmes que cela a soulevé ? Bref, Portage c'est bien, c'est pratique, mais faut pas en abuser non plus.

Maintenant, je me dis : j'ai un système qui fonctionne très bien, qui répond à mes besoins principaux. Certe je n'ai pas ça, ni ça, ni ça (genre l'OpenGl ou le WinModem) mais en ai-je vraiment besoin ? non, tout simplement. Si je fais des mises à jour, c'est réellement en connaissance de cause (un petit emerge -pl pour voir les changelogs) : pour combler un trou de sécu sur mon serveur, bénéficier d'une nouvelle fonctionnalité intéressante sur ma station de travail ou répondre à des besoins de dépendance. C'est tout, pas plus. Le emerge world est à proscrire. Il s'agit pour moi d'une liste qui m'indique les nouvelles mises à jour disponibles. Je pioche alors dans cette liste ce qui m'intéresse vraiment.

Du coup, j'ai maintenant un peu plus d'un mois d'uptime sur mon portable, tout fonctionne parfaitement, je n'ai absoluement aucun problème  :Smile:  Je le répète, l'abus de Portage est nuisible pour la stabilité de votre ordi. Certe certains argueront que faire face à des problèmes permet d'apprendre ... oui et non. Ca restera toujours un apprentissage empirique, imparfait et surtout très consommateur en temps.

Mieux vaut utiliser le temps gagné en ne mettant pas à jour son système pour lire des docs sur des sujets de fond. Par exemple, je m'intéresse de plus en plus aux entrailles des systèmes d'exploitation : Comment vais-je comprendre le fonctionnement des différents algorithmes de préemption des processus autrement que dans une doc ? Jouer avec nice, appliquer le patch rendant le noyau préemptable, coder des applications multi-threadées vont certes me permettre d'aborder le sujet, mais certainement pas d'en comprendre le fonctionne intrinsèque.

Donc voila, pour résumer mon long laïus : Ne perdez pas votre temps à rendre votre système inutilisable !  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> quand je démarre mon PC avec un CD Knoppix et que tout est détectés, tout fonctionne et (comme vous dites les français)  que tout est kedale

  Euh, pour moi "kedale" ça veut dire "rien". Exemple : "il t'a donné quelque chose ?", "Kedale !" ou alors : "Ah mais c'est super compliqué !", "Meuh non, c'est kedale à faire !"  :Smile: 

----------

## Dorgendubal

 *yaubi wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   quand je démarre mon PC avec un CD Knoppix et que tout est détectés, tout fonctionne et (comme vous dites les français)  que tout est kedale  Euh, pour moi "kedale" ça veut dire "rien". Exemple : "il t'a donné quelque chose ?", "Kedale !" ou alors : "Ah mais c'est super compliqué !", "Meuh non, c'est kedale à faire !" 

 

Oui pour moi aussi, c'est cette signification que je comprend.

----------

## tecknojunky

 *Dorgendubal wrote:*   

>  *yaubi wrote:*   
> 
>  *Quote:*   quand je démarre mon PC avec un CD Knoppix et que tout est détectés, tout fonctionne et (comme vous dites les français)  que tout est kedale  Euh, pour moi "kedale" ça veut dire "rien". Exemple : "il t'a donné quelque chose ?", "Kedale !" ou alors : "Ah mais c'est super compliqué !", "Meuh non, c'est kedale à faire !"  
> 
> Oui pour moi aussi, c'est cette signification que je comprend.

 Oups!  :Very Happy:  Désolé.  J'ai fait le "swap" dans ma définition et c'est enregistré  :Wink:  .  Au Québec, on dirait: que ça marche "les 2 doigts dans le nez", ou "comme pôpa dans môman", etc ...  :Wink: 

yaubl, je suis d'accord avec beaucoup de choses que tu as dit.  "emerge world" c'est casse-cou (faut lAvoir essayé pour vraiment s'en rendre compte).  J'y vais aussi par tatillonnement.  Toujours faire un "p" pour voir les dépendances, jouer avec les USE pour ajuster ces dépendances, et même copier le build dans l'"overlay" pour ajuster davantage.

Et, comme toi, mon serveur est fonctionnel et je n'ai pas envie d'y toucher tant qu'il fait son travail.  Seule la sécurité est un critère pour faire des modifs.  L'ajout de fonctionnalitées en est un second (comme LDAP que j'aimerais bien y implanter).  Mettre-à-jour pour mettre-à-jour, non.

Le thread qu'une personne a mise dans un des posts précédents est franchement plus intéressant que l'article qui est sujet de ce fil.  jkconningham a fait plusieurs tests des flags de gcc sur les plsieurs architectures roulant le même programme.  Il a fait des découvertes intéressantes.  Par exemple, l'ajout de -fomit-frame-pointer et de -malign-double ajoutés individulements vont procurer une amélioration de la performance, mais une perte si combinés ensembles.  Il a aussi testé les niveaux d'optimisations -O3 et -Os (ce derniers que j'utilisais) pour affirmer que -O3 gagne haut la main.

En lumière de cet excellent thread, j'ai modifié mon CFLAGS de "-march=i686 -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math" à "-march=i686 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -msse -mmmx -mfpmath=387,sse".  Éventuellement, je vais tester moi même la différence de performance dès que j'aurai un bon programme à compiler.

----------

## Leander256

Allez je raconte ma vie moi aussi.

Je suis passé (surprise!) d'une mandrake à gentoo, après une trop courte étape sur debian pour donner un avis vraiment intéressant.

La mandrake n'est (n'était?) pas si fragile que ça puisque parti sur la base d'une 7.0 j'avais au fur et à mesure mis à jour une partie des paquetages jusqu'à ceux de la 8.0, sans parler des tar.gz installés comme un barbare. Par contre je n'ai jamais utilisé urpmi ou autre truc de ce genre, je faisais du rpm en ligne de commande et du téléchargement manuel sur ftp.

J'espérais un gain sensible de performance en passant à la gentoo, seulement comme je n'ai pas les mêmes versions des programmes, je ne peux rien comparer. Et qu'est-ce que je rame quand emerge décompresse le tar.gz de mozilla! C'est vrai que je n'ai pas compilé mes packages avec des CFLAGS agressifs, peut-être aussi qu'on en demande beaucoup trop aux développeurs de GCC quand on veut une optimisation pour athlon-xp ou pentium 4 (pour avoir lu des docs sur l'optimisation du code pour pentium, pentium pro, xeon, etc... je peux vous assurer que c'est extrêmement difficile). Peut-être aussi qu'il me faudrait un peu plus de RAM, je n'en ai "que" 256 Mo, et en programmation vitesse et taille sont incompatibles (on ne peut généralement pas avoir les deux à la fois). Ca influe aussi sur la taille des binaires sur le disque dur et j'ai l'impression que la gentoo bouffe pas mal de place.

Maintenant ce qui me plaît chez ma gentoo, c'est évidemment qu'on peut (et doit) mettre les mains dans le cambouis sans trop de risque de tout casser (sans avoir à ouvrir 40 fichiers de script dépendants), qu'on peut avoir la dernière version de n'importe quel programme (par contre on sent l'effet des vacances d'été sur la communauté  :Smile: ), et se débarasser de tout ce qu'on ne veut pas (KDE et Gnome par exemple, ou le support de X pour links).

En conclusion, je l'aime ma gentoo, et les petits défauts que nous pouvons rencontrer par-ci par-là, il faut les prendre comme une motivation à participer à son amélioration.

PS:

 *tecknojunky wrote:*   

> "les 2 doigts dans le nez"

 

Ici on dit juste "les doigts dans le nez"  :Wink: 

----------

## tecknojunky

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> ...Et qu'est-ce que je rame quand emerge décompresse le tar.gz de mozilla! ...

 T'as déjà emergé OpenOffice?  Je pense que c'est encore plus long que KDE.

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> ...(par contre on sent l'effet des vacances d'été sur la communauté ), et se débarasser de tout ce qu'on ne veut pas (KDE et Gnome par exemple, ou le support de X pour links)...

 C'est drôle que tu dise cela, je fais justement le ménage, je me suis débarassé de XP  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *tecknojunky wrote:*   

>  *Dorgendubal wrote:*    *yaubi wrote:*   
> 
>  *Quote:*   quand je démarre mon PC avec un CD Knoppix et que tout est détectés, tout fonctionne et (comme vous dites les français)  que tout est kedale  Euh, pour moi "kedale" ça veut dire "rien". Exemple : "il t'a donné quelque chose ?", "Kedale !" ou alors : "Ah mais c'est super compliqué !", "Meuh non, c'est kedale à faire !"  
> 
> Oui pour moi aussi, c'est cette signification que je comprend. Oups!  Désolé.  J'ai fait le "swap" dans ma définition et c'est enregistré  .  Au Québec, on dirait: que ça marche "les 2 doigts dans le nez", ou "comme pôpa dans môman", etc ... 

 

Juste pour ergoter : on écrit "que dalle"  :Wink: 

----------

## yaubi

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *tecknojunky wrote:*    *Dorgendubal wrote:*    *yaubi wrote:*   
> 
>  *Quote:*   quand je démarre mon PC avec un CD Knoppix et que tout est détectés, tout fonctionne et (comme vous dites les français)  que tout est kedale  Euh, pour moi "kedale" ça veut dire "rien". Exemple : "il t'a donné quelque chose ?", "Kedale !" ou alors : "Ah mais c'est super compliqué !", "Meuh non, c'est kedale à faire !"  
> 
> Oui pour moi aussi, c'est cette signification que je comprend. Oups!  Désolé.  J'ai fait le "swap" dans ma définition et c'est enregistré  .  Au Québec, on dirait: que ça marche "les 2 doigts dans le nez", ou "comme pôpa dans môman", etc ...  
> ...

 

A oui, il me semblait bien qu'il y a avait un problème quelque part. Merci d'avoir corrigé mon argo écrit Ghoti !  :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

[OFF TOPIC]

 *yaubi wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*    *tecknojunky wrote:*    *Dorgendubal wrote:*    *yaubi wrote:*   
> 
>  *Quote:*   quand je démarre mon PC avec un CD Knoppix et que tout est détectés, tout fonctionne et (comme vous dites les français)  que tout est kedale  Euh, pour moi "kedale" ça veut dire "rien". Exemple : "il t'a donné quelque chose ?", "Kedale !" ou alors : "Ah mais c'est super compliqué !", "Meuh non, c'est kedale à faire !"  
> 
> Oui pour moi aussi, c'est cette signification que je comprend. Oups!  Désolé.  J'ai fait le "swap" dans ma définition et c'est enregistré  .  Au Québec, on dirait: que ça marche "les 2 doigts dans le nez", ou "comme pôpa dans môman", etc ...  
> ...

 

Ca c'etais juste pour voir un ecadrer de plus  :Wink:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

sinon , ...comme papa dans maman... ca ce dit aussi chez moi (bien que je trouve pas la phrase de toute beaute)

 :Razz: 

----------

## yaubi

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> [OFF TOPIC]
> 
>  *yaubi wrote:*    *ghoti wrote:*    *tecknojunky wrote:*    *Dorgendubal wrote:*    *yaubi wrote:*   
> 
>  *Quote:*   quand je démarre mon PC avec un CD Knoppix et que tout est détectés, tout fonctionne et (comme vous dites les français)  que tout est kedale  Euh, pour moi "kedale" ça veut dire "rien". Exemple : "il t'a donné quelque chose ?", "Kedale !" ou alors : "Ah mais c'est super compliqué !", "Meuh non, c'est kedale à faire !"  
> ...

 

Arf, au contraire, je ne connaissais pas cette expression, mais moi je la trouve très jolie et explicite. C'est sous entendu "ça passe tout seul"  :Laughing: 

Hmm... désolé, un peu de tenu tout de même !

----------

